# Dream vehicles...BAD dream vehicles



## mycrofft (Jan 16, 2012)

*Redneck water resQ and fire truck*






Former firefighter and proud of it.


----------



## tylerp1 (Jan 16, 2012)

take off the Confederate flags and you've got a beautiful picture of some very rural cities..err..towns..err..villages in Iowa 

is that a screen print from a t-shirt, perhaps?


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 16, 2012)

Redneck truck: just googled images for "firetruck airpak external"

And if it was for rural aging Iwegians (MY age or more), they could hang DeKalb hats in the cab, and take off the turn signals.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 16, 2012)

RRAS ("Really Rural Ambulance Service, LLC")


----------



## tylerp1 (Jan 16, 2012)

I wonder what they use for a siren?

It's got to be one of two things: either the village idiot yelling 'wee-ooo-wee-ooo' or a cat with a string tied to its..

..well, you get the picture..


----------



## firetender (Jan 16, 2012)

tylerp1 said:


> I wonder what they use for a siren?


 
Oxen farts.


----------



## Martyn (Jan 16, 2012)

tylerp1 said:


> I wonder what they use for a siren?
> 
> It's got to be one of two things: either the village idiot yelling 'wee-ooo-wee-ooo' or a cat with a string tied to its..
> 
> ..well, you get the picture..


 
Nah, the guy with the stick pokes the patient...


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 16, 2012)

And you thought New Year's Eve gunshots were bad. These guys really made someone unhappy.

Back story per the poster:

" This M113 ambulance of gdud 87 was ambushed point-blank by Egyptian commandos in October 1973 (The "Yom Kippur War"; mycrofft). All on board were killed.

This ambulance was evacuating wounded from the battles preparing the IDF ("Isreali Defense Forces"; mycrofft) crossing of the Suez canal: all 8 murdered".


----------



## Backwoods (Jan 16, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> *Redneck water resQ and fire truck*



Is it bad that that reminds me of a neighboring department?:rofl:


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 17, 2012)

This canNOT end well.


----------



## tacwear68 (Feb 24, 2012)

My favorite: 'Trolling motor for slow rescues'


----------



## medic4178 (Apr 7, 2012)

It will Get 'er Done!!!


----------



## Engine3/emt (Jun 22, 2012)

That is every department around me.  hahaha


----------



## beantown native (Jun 22, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> RRAS ("Really Rural Ambulance Service, LLC")



I think they use a noose around the males Testicles... ( of the oxen) pull and it wails... pull faster it yelps....


----------



## mm505 (Jun 23, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> This canNOT end well.



HISTORY OF THE CONDOM

In 1272, the Arabic Islamic Muslims invented the condom, using a sheep's lower intestine.

In 1873, the British somewhat refined the idea by first taking the intestine out of the sheep.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 23, 2012)

Little racist this AM are we?
Not going where some people's call a particular social practice "The English Disease".


----------



## mm505 (Jun 24, 2012)

I can't be racist.  I hate everyone!


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## traumaluv2011 (Jul 20, 2012)

The 80% light POV...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMasud-Jn08


----------



## TB 3541 (Jul 21, 2012)

traumaluv2011 said:


> The 80% light POV...
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMasud-Jn08



It's like a cross between a Christmas tree and a rave :wacko:


----------



## bahnrokt (Jul 21, 2012)

Found one for EMS...not that funny


----------

